# DirtyBert, Fresca, and Catpin



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

my 3 wild pigeons...i found dirtybert walking down the sidewalk dragging his wing, Fresca i caught at the park while feeding pigeons. i noticed all her neck feathers were plucked out by her flock, i caught her and realized she had a runny beak and was sneezing so treated her. i caught captin from the same park- he has a mangled leg that we are going to have evaluated in a couple days.
these are my messy feathered friends. fresca and bert dont get along with captin and visa/versa. but as you can see fresca and bert have become quite cozy. i hope they have baby pigeons! hopefully in the spring if all goes well with berts wing i will release him. if not i will keep fresca with him so he doesnt get depressed about losing his mate. i will also build them an outside coup so they are not making anymore poopy messes in my house!


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh they are beautiful!!!!!LOL I guess fresca and bert are quite the couple now!! Good thing for them you picked them up! Captin sure looks like he fits his name! I am sure they will make wonderful pets! Nice pics!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Dirtybert,

That's a beautiful little flock you have there...Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, what a darling couple! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*popcorn_nose*

anyone here who has english carriers?? may u show some pics... please.. thanks!


----------

